# Lithiums - for the troller



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

So I am in the process of repowering my marquesa, adding a little weight on the back end so Id like to shed it else where. My TM batteries (24v) live in my console and are reaching the end of their life span so im looking at a 24v lithium but all the brands out there make it hard to narrow down. SO does anyone have them, if so what brand do you like and where did you buy from. 

Looking for a 24v system to live in my console, TM comes off the boat during the summer but the batteries stay in so if i can reduce weight id like to. I know the cost is there but I like to buy once and cry once, so if i get 10 years out of it I feel I got my moneys worth.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lithium Pro


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Care to elaborate any more ?


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Here is my post from over a year and a half ago. they are still going strong. I have just recently replaced my starting battery with lithium as well. 



Elusive Porpi said:


> I am currently using a AGM as my house battery. But my next battery will be a lithium. As i bought the batteries from China, this was a trail run for them and didnt want to sink too much money into this. Looking back at the shipping cost, i should have just bought a 3rd battery and be done with it.
> 
> AH wise, my research shows lead acid can run down to 50% and Lithiums' down to 15% usable AH's. So there is a ~35% gain in usable AH's in Lithiums.
> As I've stated earlier, I couldn't kill the 60AH lithiums in 2 days of fishing.
> ...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My guide buddies run Lithium Pro 36v batteries on their guide boats they run 4-5 days a week at the jetties on the trolling motor about 90% of the day. They depend on them to pay the bills so it’s good enough for me.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Get a single 24v 50ah lifepo4 battery and put your starting battery and tm battery under the console. Will get some weight out from the back and put it in the center. I’m assuming that your starting battery is in back.

I have two 100ah Battleborn batteries in the front and together weigh 62lbs. Have gone on four day trips and never ran out of power. They now make a 50ah 24v battery that weighs 31lbs and should give you more than enough juice for a long day on the troller. Ten year warranty is nice as well.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> Get a single 24v 50ah lifepo4 battery and put your starting battery and tm battery under the console. Will get some weight out from the back and put it in the center. I’m assuming that your starting battery is in back.
> 
> I have two 100ah Battleborn batteries in the front and together weigh 62lbs. Have gone on four day trips and never ran out of power. They now make a 50ah 24v battery that weighs 31lbs and should give you more than enough juice for a long day on the troller. Ten year warranty is nice as well.


That battery is $1,000! I know you've got to pay to play, but holy hell! Will any onboard charger work for it, given it is lithium?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JRHorne said:


> That battery is $1,000! I know you've got to pay to play, but holy hell! Will any onboard charger work for it, given it is lithium?


Where have you been? Lithiums have always been that high.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Where have you been? Lithiums have always been that high.


I just bought my boat in October! I've never had to buy a boar battery of any type until this spring!

I'm going to end up with one anyway. I was on the fence about getting my new trolling motor in 12v or 24v. The weight and size of these batteries make it an easy choice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JRHorne said:


> I just bought my boat in October! I've never had to buy a boar battery of any type until this spring!
> 
> I'm going to end up with one anyway. I was on the fence about getting my new trolling motor in 12v or 24v. The weight and size of these batteries make it an easy choice.


Yessir, if I used one enough I’d have a 24v but I might use it 4-5 trips a year if that.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

A 12v system will wear a battery down much quicker than a 24v system. If you can, go 24v for added power and run time. Just have to deal with the added cost though.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> A 12v system will wear a battery down much quicker than a 24v system. If you can, go 24v for added power and run time. Just have to deal with the added cost though.


Is that the same though if I go with 1x 24v Lithium as opposed to 2x 12V standard batteries?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lithiums and wet cells are two completely different animals.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

The voltage on the lifepo4 will remain at or above 12 volts until the charge is depleted. Lead batteries will drop below 12 volts and not provide enough power for the TM, much sooner than the lifepo4. 

A 24 volt system with lead acid batteries, either agm or wet should still give you plenty of power in a day. Main advantage of lifepo4 is size and weight and longer runtime.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

If you run 12V do an AC / DC charger so it charges on the alternator while running. On a marquesa I wouldn’t recommend but on smaller boat it works well. I will say when I need a trolling motors that much I am likely in the bay boat not the MS.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lithium Pros have a great warranty of 10 years if I believe but I do have a buddy that had one crap out within the first year. Im sure it was a fluke and it was replaced.

If I could do it over again being in Jax I would upgrade my 55lb xi5 to a 80lb 24v xi5 and run a single 24v lithium and call it a day.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Also speaking with a few battery reps locally they say the lithium prices are dropping a few hundred dollars anually. Overseas most countries only run lithium now and I have no idea why America is so late to the game. The only downfall with a lithium battery is IF it catches fire you cant put it out, but honestly if my AGM caught fire then itll prob burn enough to do some damage and then I'll have some nice new deck/hull work done through insurance haha.


----------



## Reverendo (Nov 26, 2018)

Alright so I've been exploring the possibility of going with lithium batteries as well for my Trolling motor (Minn Kota 24v 70/80#). 
While the cost is steep, if I do the math, they'll come out cheaper than replacing regular batteries every 2-3 years... if they are indeed 10 year batteries. 
Currently, I'm using a pair of Brute Force Puretron AGM series 34 batteries, inside my console (Mako 18LTS). Being that they are dual purpose, I'm not getting the longevity I thought I would get, which is why I'm considering the lithiums. So I have a few questions about the lithiums: 
Minn Kota says their charger will charge the Lithiums if I set the charger to AGM. Fine. But they also warned that Lithiums run hotter when the TM is set to high, and this can ruin the motor. Can anyone verify this? 
Also I'm assuming that I'd need a deep cycle version of the lithium, but I'm not seeing many options. Any brands I should be looking at?


----------

